# Fertilizing after over seeding with starter and milorganite



## RET (May 28, 2017)

hello everyone,
I plan to over seed my lawn (Fescue) this fall and would like to know if I can put down milorganite after using starter fertilizer.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Are you asking if they are ok to put down together the same time? Or after a certain time has passed?


----------



## RET (May 28, 2017)

At the same time. Is there anything I should be concerned about.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

IMO I would use one or the other, not both. You want to give your overseed a chance to establish before the existing turf recovers and dropping both will ensure a faster recovery time.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

yeah .. what Eric said. Too much fert boost at once on baby seedlings.


----------



## RET (May 28, 2017)

OK,then one fert it is. Thanks.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

This was a question I had also. Could one use the starter then use the Milo for the Thanksgiving Feed through the winter on the new growth?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You need warm soil for the microbes to be active when using Milorganite. I doubt the soil is warm in TN in late fall. Milorganite has a good supply of phosphorus, which could suffice for seeding.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> You need warm soil for the microbes to be active when using Milorganite. I doubt the soil is warm in TN in late fall. Milorganite has a good supply of phosphorus, which could suffice for seeding.


Good point . Thanks


----------

